# What happens if I let my NREMT expire



## Tk11 (Feb 21, 2016)

It expires March 31st this year. Is it important to keep? I don't believe I have any CE hours for it and I don't know where to get them. I don't plan on moving out of state anytime soon. How do I get the CE hours to recertify?


----------



## STXmedic (Feb 21, 2016)

Probably depends on what state you're in. In Texas, I don't need it and have since let it lapse.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 21, 2016)

CE, 48 hour refresher or recert by exam. 

It's all at ... Wait for it...



NREMT.org


----------



## MMiz (Feb 21, 2016)

Absolutely don't let it expire.  You have time, start the renewal process now.


----------



## joshrunkle35 (Feb 22, 2016)

Don't let it expire, it's a lot harder to get back after it's gone. A lot of services and states require it, and while it seems as if it does nothing for you, it might open doors in the future, and the cost is minimal.


----------



## Tk11 (Feb 22, 2016)

Ok thanks guys, someone told me it was really hard to recertify, they said I'd need a ton of ce hours and wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 22, 2016)

Just pay the fee and take the test.
Get the JB Learning app to help refresh.


----------



## Tk11 (Feb 22, 2016)

gotshirtz001 said:


> Just pay the fee and take the test.
> Get the JB Learning app to help refresh.


That seems like the easiest option. Do you know if it's the same as the initial test?


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Feb 22, 2016)

Tk11 said:


> That seems like the easiest option. Do you know if it's the same as the initial test?


It will be a similar test but almost certainly have different questions.


----------



## Alexys Burton (Sep 14, 2017)

NomadicMedic said:


> CE, 48 hour refresher or recert by exam.
> 
> It's all at ... Wait for it...
> 
> ...




Is it 48 hour or 40 hours? Im recerting in Colorado and i was told maybe 24 hours? So confused


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 14, 2017)

Alexys Burton said:


> Is it 48 hour or 40 hours? Im recerting in Colorado and i was told maybe 24 hours? So confused


The NREMT explains their new process and which process you need to follow in your state in order to recertify.


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Sep 17, 2017)

If you let it go and then decide at a later date you need/want it back, its going to be much much harder to get back than it would have been to keep and could potentially have a significantly negative effect on your life.  

Let's say that you let it go now and in a year meet a person, fall in love and so on. That person then requires a transfer in location for their work that cant be avoided(also possible here is the person you're already with gets in the same boat). With an active national, chances are high you could immediately begin the reciprocity and be licensed in a new state forthwith, resulting in a minimal lapse in your ability to earn a living. If you give it up, you will have a further delay of meeting cert requirements to regain your national card, then beginning the reciprocity process, assuming the new state doesn't recognize your current states license.

Contrast that with now and what you would have to do to keep it. You will need to take the NCCR for your level, which should be readily available at any(every) ems training organization in your area, then your local requirements(protocol updates, rounds, etc), then your individual requirements. Some of the above can e done online, some must be live. Once you have your hours, most of which should be available for free from your current employer(in a perfect world) or for a nominal fee from an outside training center, you just need the appropriate signatures from your training center affiliate(typically your employer).

Neither getting nor keeping an NR cert is overly complicated or expensive. The NR has laid it all out on their site in easy to follow color coded flow charts. Do some research, read the information thoroughly and completely and follow the steps.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Sep 17, 2017)

Alexys Burton said:


> Is it 48 hour or 40 hours? Im recerting in Colorado and i was told maybe 24 hours? So confused



Colorado Recert requirements. You need 50 hours of CE every 3 years and can do it all online.

Although, if you keep your National Registry up your Colorado recertification is incredibly simple. Give them your valid NREMT number and upload a copy of your ACLS and driver's license.


----------



## Tigger (Sep 17, 2017)

Tk11 said:


> Ok thanks guys, someone told me it was really hard to recertify, they said I'd need a ton of ce hours and wouldn't be able to do it.


You know at some point you'll have to do CE for your state card right?


----------



## GMCmedic (Sep 17, 2017)

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCE LET A CERT LAPSE!!!!!!

Trust me, I let my Illinois go over some administrative stuff that was 50/50 my fault and theirs. 

15 months later Im paying lots of fees, retaking the NREMT pyschomotor, and the Illinois written test. 


It is ALWAYS easier to just keep the cert. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------

